# Prairie Wind Decoys



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

What's up with Jim Jones I order some of his new wind socks last September haven't seen them yet have called him about 5 times and left messages and emails and I haven't had any response. Has anyone heard if he is out of business. I am not bashing him just was wondering if anyone else is having a problem or heard of anything.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have never had a problem. He is still in business. Are you getting his # off the website? I think right now he is probably getting ready for the spring snows so you may catch him at home.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

I have called the number on his website I talked to him personally when I ordered them. I have also emailed him many times. When I ordered them he said they were on back order so maybe he just forgot I will keep trying.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

Jim has been terrific to work with, even when he was in Canada. His wife Tina helped get my order covered. Must be an oversight! Check back in with him.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That is really weird, as I've dealt with him several times over the years, and always have had great service.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I ordered some products from him last Friday and he said he'd get them out asap and responded to my emails with in hours so keeping trying, try this email: [email protected] Good Luck
Adam Toboyek
Central Wisconsin
Top Flight Waterfowling


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

It must be an oversite! I have ordered from Jim for years and he has always delivered as promised! Try him again! :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

The # I have for Jim in my cell phone is 307-265-3018

My order was shipped promptly. If he said yours was on backorder then I would call him again. I am sure he overlooked it. Great guy to shoot the shat with about snows too. :beer:


----------

